# This is me... connecting our names.



## jenneelk

A lot of people viewed the 'do you want to do this' post but only a handful wanted to do it.. hopefully once it's started more will feel like playing along. Don't be shy! 

This thread is help us put a face to the names we see so often around here. I love doing this on other forums and I have definitely been curious to see who's behind some names on here. How much diversity do we have in this soaping/crafting forum? 

I'll start.. this is me and my 4 kiddos about 3 months ago on one of our 4 times or so a year trips to the tide pools in Monterey, Ca. I know it's not sometimes good to post pics of your kids, but I'm with them so it's ok that way right. Who would steal this. lol

So grab your significant other to snap a pic of you, find one from the past, or stick out those arms and do a hip 'selfie'.


----------



## pamielynn

Your family is gorgeous and look very happy!
Don't know if I did this right. It's just me. I'm always the one taking pictures and my 18yo doesn't like his pic snapped - he always runs away, lol. So, here I am.


----------



## Carty812

You guys look great! Thanks for being brave and getting us going. This is me and hubby lat ugly sweater party!


----------



## DeeAnna

Here I am on vacation this past January -- yep, I was somewhere warm!


----------



## hmlove1218

Here's a (bad) picture of me about a month ago. My name is Hunter.


----------



## Sagebrush

Here's me, Sarah. My hair is way longer now, but like others, I just can't get into selfies


----------



## jenneelk

Yay!! Glad you all posted pics.. Was worried id be all alone. Ha!
All the pictures are great and I'm happy to relate faces to names now!! 

And I can't do a selfie to save my life, actually only tried a few times and the single good one is with my eldest at the beach the same day as the one I posted.


----------



## jules92207

Here's me from not to long ago - I don't often do selfies but I had this still on my phone, I think it was late last year.


----------



## reinbeau

I'm relatively new here, but here's a pic of hubby and I on vacation in Tennessee two years ago.


----------



## shunt2011

I'm going to have to find a photo and then figure out how to post it.  What a lovey group of people here.


----------



## kwahlne

Hi All,

I have not visited/posted regularly on here in FOREVER, but I actually used to be Mod.  Loved this thread idea so I thought I'd post a picture of my daughter and me, taken this past Mother's Day.


----------



## Khanjari

Hi all! It is really good to have a face with the name! 

My name is Khanjari.



Khanjari said:


> Hi all! It is really good to have a face with the name!
> 
> My name is Khanjari.



That's a picture from a picture! That's my daughter and I!


----------



## Sinful7

Hahaha here is the many faces of Me!!! All of these were taken in the last 2 months  I can't decide on a permanent color.. Oh and by the way my given name is Kelliegh


----------



## lpstephy85

Me and the DH


----------



## Pepsi Girl

We just had our picture taken last week

Here's me and my incredible Husband!


----------



## jenneelk

Thanks all for keeping this going.. loving the pics of everyone! 
Sinful I always think dark hair and blue eyes can be stunning and it is on you! I like that color.  But the red/orange highlight style is fun too. Wish I had lighter hair to color.. and was younger so I could lighten then color. LOL


----------



## Sinful7

Thank you I'm always changing my hair up. It was blonde for a long while. So the dark is fun


----------



## jules92207

I am the same way sinful, the reddish in my pic is what is left from being burgandy red for years. I am naturally blonde. I have been debating going red again... your pics aren't helping me out.


----------



## hmlove1218

You look good as a redhead.  You should do it.  We redheads have the most fun lol


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I love red hair!  I've had just about every color of red, even my natural color is a red/blonde.  But I have almost no hair right now as you can see.  And what little bit is there is grey and some dark color I've never seen before.  

Kelliegh, have fun while you can they tell me I'm not to color my hair anymore and defiantly not red!:sad:


----------



## CaraBou

This is me and my alter ego... Cara at the Salmonstock Music Festival last August, and CaraBou on the Gulkana River raft trip two months before that. Probably can't tell but I'm a natural redhead too.

Hey guys, I see _soooo_ap much potential here for a new kind of selfie in a future thread. For example: 


Sinful, I challenge you to soap your eyes - they'd look terrific in a loaf of CP bars.
Pepsi Girl, perhaps your hat and smile, or maybe that _massive _ponderosa pine behind you.
Carty, AC and TD swirls side by side in a matrix of your favorite color(s). A beautiful reflection of how you and your DH compliment each other.
I've been thinking about antlers for myself, maybe simple pencil lines or a few well-placed swirls?

These come from my crazy soaper heart, nowhere else. I am not religious but am very inspired by Michelangelo's statement, "I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free." Find your angel!


----------



## Ruthie

OK- I'm joining in!  This photo is 1 1/2 years old.  It's me with my soldier grandson just before he left for Afghanistan.  He's home safely now.  And tho it is not a new photo, we both look pretty much the same.


----------



## jules92207

CaraBou said:


> This is me and my alter ego... Cara at the Salmonstock Music Festival last August, and CaraBou on the Gulkana River raft trip two months before that. Probably can't tell but I'm a natural redhead too.
> 
> Hey guys, I see _soooo_ap much potential here for a new kind of selfie in a future thread. For example:
> 
> 
> Sinful, I challenge you to soap your eyes - they'd look terrific in a loaf of CP bars.
> Pepsi Girl, perhaps your hat and smile, or maybe that _massive _ponderosa pine behind you.
> Carty, AC and TD swirls side by side in a matrix of your favorite color(s). A beautiful reflection of how you and your DH compliment each other.
> I've been thinking about antlers for myself, maybe simple pencil lines or a few well-placed swirls?
> 
> These come from my crazy soaper heart, nowhere else. I am not religious but am very inspired by Michelangelo's statement, "I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free." Find your angel!



I love it CaraBou! I would love to see your "antler" soap!!! I'm still so blown away by your elephant soap. :-D


----------



## kitterz

Me and my gorgeous sons, photo taken 6 months ago. The name is Patty


----------



## Donna

Is this working?  If so, this is me with my grand daughters (grandson hiding)
If not, I need help uploading photos/Users/donnamcginn/Desktop/-7.jpg

Apparently not.  I there a tutorial on uploading photos?  I've searched and can't find one.  However, it is late and I may be missing it.
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## CraftyRedhead

My name's Emily, and here's a couple photos, one from the day my husband proposed, and the other one is from our most recent Christmas card.


----------



## jenneelk

All these dark hair and red hair blue eyed girls.. thinking they have special soaping DNA that comes with the combo.  

Donna on the quick reply you will see a 'manage attachments', click that and then grab your file and hit upload.


----------



## Carty812

Hey I wanna see antler and elephant soap, CaraBou! I'll tell you though I don't think my representation of my husband and I would be as difficult as antler soap! Lol. Great thread and great pics.


----------



## DeeAnna

To post a picture, scroll down to the bottom of the page to the "Quick reply" section. Write a message as usual. 

Now, look for the button below your message that says "Manage attachments" and click on it. A small window will appear. Click the first "Browse" button and find the picture you want to upload. If you have a second picture to upload, repeat the process by clicking the second "Browse" button, etc. 

Don't make your images too big (700 pixels by 700 pixels max) and don't make your picture files too large (390 kB max), or the upload won't work.

Now ... very important and easy to forget ... be sure to click the "Upload" button in the lower right part of the small window to actually transfer the pictures to SMF. You're done!


----------



## Donna

Thanks DeeAnna,

Am on the run, but will give it a go when I have a few extra minutes!

I'm hoping this works.  This was taken two years ago.  These are my two grand daughters.  My grandson is hiding 






DeAnna and Jennelk,
Thanks for the help.  NOW I can post pictures of SOAP!!!!!

The "Old dogs, new tricks" comes to mind.


----------



## seven

Donna, you have gorgeous grand daughters  you look too young to be a grandma!


----------



## Donna

Seven,

Thanks so much.  They are sweet.  You made my day, because I turned 70 last week


----------



## jules92207

Donna said:


> Seven,
> 
> Thanks so much.  They are sweet.  You made my day, because I turned 70 last week



Wow, I hope I look that good at 70. You are gorgeous!


----------



## jenneelk

jules92207 said:


> Wow, I hope I look that good at 70. You are gorgeous!



My sentiments exactly.. Beautiful.


----------



## Khanjari

jules92207 said:


> Wow, I hope I look that good at 70. You are gorgeous!



I hope I even make it to 70!!!!!!


----------



## Khanjari

Donna said:


> I'm hoping this works.  This was taken two years ago.  These are my two grand daughters.  My grandson is hiding



Aweeee so pretty!  You look great! 

Like I said, I even hope I make it to 70...... I am not even half way through!


----------



## Donna

Let me tell ya.  70 isn't what it's cracked up to be,but a little hair color, good soap and staying busy helps. This was a picture at one of our daughters
second wedding.  We do clean up once in awhile.  Mostly, I'm in jeans and a t-shirt.
Considering the alternative, I'm pretty lucky.
I've been on the soap forum for quite a while.  Funny how you form mental pictures of the people on the forum.  This is a great way to
put the faces with the posts.  I think we have quite a good and interesting group!
Where are the guys?


----------



## Skatergirl46

Not a good picture of me sans makeup but it was taken today. My name is Janet


----------



## CaraBou

Awwww, who's the love bug with you, Janet?


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Donna, I'm near on 60 so in ten years I want to look as good as you do!


----------



## seven

Donna said:


> Seven,
> 
> Thanks so much.  They are sweet.  You made my day, because I turned 70 last week



70? noooooooo!! :crazy: i seriously thought you are younger than that. i didn't put a number when i saw your pic, but 70 def did not come to mind. 

i echoed the others, other than praying hard that god will let me live till 70, i would be very happy if i can look half as good as you when i reached that age :-D


----------



## Donna

Ahh!  You guys are so nice.  However, the grand children remind me of something I saw on T.V.
They are noisy little calendars!  It's only our kids and grand kids that remind us of our age.  (Well, maybe a few
aches and pains in the A.M.)

So, I am wondering...where are all the guy pictures?  Surely you "men folk" aren't intimidated by all these
lovely young things!


----------



## jules92207

Donna said:


> Ahh!  You guys are so nice.  However, the grand children remind me of something I saw on T.V.
> They are noisy little calendars!  It's only our kids and grand kids that remind us of our age.  (Well, maybe a few
> aches and pains in the A.M.)
> 
> So, I am wondering...where are all the guy pictures?  Surely you "men folk" aren't intimidated by all these
> lovely young things!



Boy the kids and grand kids being loud calendars is sure the truth!


----------



## Khanjari

jules92207 said:


> Boy the kids and grand kids being loud calendars is sure the truth!



On the other hand, they CELEBRATE you and are PROUD of you and are PROUD OF WHO THEY ARE BECAUSE OF YOU


----------



## maya

Everyone looks so good! Congrats on being 70! (I don't wanna say how good you look, although you do, because I am sure it's your inner light that shines through not the numbers on a calender.) So I am going to try to post a pic. Will see how it goes.


First one is my son, second one is me with one of my kids from school (I swear, normally I don't look like a Polish Gramma. But who doesn't love a Polish Gramma, I know I love mine.)


----------



## Donna

Well, grandmas are all so wonderful.  They come in many shapes and sizes, but all create such fond memories.
One of my grandmas was 4'11".  She wore "funny duty shoes" and "old lady dresses".  She was a hoot, and nobody (and I mean NOBODY)
crossed her.  I can't even count the times I got a soapy dish cloth across my mouth for being sassy.  However, I remember all the times
she would sew dresses for my little dolls from scraps by hand, or if at night I would sneak into her bed, there were always lifesaver mints
under the pillow.
Grandmas are special.  You look like a very special grandma!!!

Opps, so sorry I thought you said you were a grandma.  I shouldn't post after 7:00p.m.
I do think grandmas are really special people, you'll see!
Sorry I didn't read correctly


----------



## scotsman

I guess us men are a minority in the soaping world. I know there are some guys on here but maybe they're shy so I'll go first. This is me. I'm 36 and live in Florida. I have been a professional chef for many, many years and am slowly transitioning into building my hobby of soapmaking into a viable business so I can hopefully retire from the crazy restaurant life.


----------



## dneruck

Here's me and my kids at church on Mother's Day this year


----------



## Jencat

Me at a cooking class last weekend.  Didn't get any soapy stuff done, but learned to make awesome crepes!


----------



## LolaFalana

I want to join on. Sorta newbie LolaFalana. Its awesome putting faces to names here 
Hey y'all


----------



## Jeanea

This is my husband and I at my bro in law wedding last year. The next pic is the whole clan at Christmas.


----------



## newbie

Well, I've discovered that not only do I have almost no pictures of myself, the ones I do have are abnormal. Oh well. One is of me goofing around with my mom, in 1950's garb, and the other is me on a more daily basis, sending a memory of Blue Razzberry Blow Pop's to a friend. My name is Amy.


----------



## jenneelk

Ha! Love it!  Makes me think of Kiss!


----------



## Dorymae

Still new here but I thought I'd join in.  The picture is a few years old but it will have to do!  My name is Doreen.


----------



## scotsman

Bump lol


----------



## LBussy

Here's a pic of one of the troublemaking shaver dudes in his hotel room a little while back:


----------



## summerflyy

All of you look really gorgeous and Donna don't look 70 at all ! I honestly thought maybe 55 ? May I know what's your secret ? 
And here's a picture of me, I am Kelila and this is a photo that was taken last year at Rotorua, New Zealand ! I was there for my internship and since I went all the way to New Zealand for my internship, I might as well travel around !


----------



## Skatergirl46

Here I am at the beach with my two sons last Thursday. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aline

This is me in the UK a couple of years ago. I live in Hawaii so I was freezing in May!


----------



## CaraBou

Lots of people come and go from this forum...  hoping this finds some who missed it this past summer.


----------



## Saponista

Me drinking a hot cup of tea watching the tar barrel rolling last Wednesday for bonfire night.


----------



## CaraBou

Good to see you Saponista!  I had never heard of the tar barrel rolling so had to look it up. Found a 2007 YouTube video.  That looks crazy!  :shock:


----------



## Saponista

It's not as bad as it looks on camera. It's a real friendly community atmosphere. You just have to stay away from the hot end of the barrel!


----------



## JustBeachy

Considering my forum name, figured it was only fitting to post some pics from one of this summers beach trips. 

This is me with my youngest daughter. She still lives with her mom, but spends a couple of months with me each year. She's coming down for Thanksgiving, yeah!



This is me taking the "boys" out for a drink at a beach club. 



And this is the whole crew, AKA the testing subjects.   I raised the older three, by myself. All while teenagers. haha  That was fun. The little cutie on the bottom left is my grand daughter. Talk about someone having me tied around their little finger.


----------



## Khanjari

Very cute pictures and a good crew! Nice to see ya!


----------



## Ellacho

Wow! I did not even know this thread is existed until today! All of pictures brought me a smile! So nice meeting you all !


----------



## Saponista

You have a lovely family


----------



## JustBeachy

Khanjari said:


> Very cute pictures and a good crew! Nice to see ya!





Saponista said:


> You have a lovely family



Thanks. I'd like to think I've had some successes in life, but all of them pale in comparison to the pride I have in my kids. Well, young adults, but always my kids and grand kids. ( have the second grand kid due in December).


----------



## SplendorSoaps

I'm new-ish to this forum, but I see a lot of familiar names on this thread.  It's nice to put a face with a name.  

Here's me with my family last month at the pumpkin patch.


----------



## shunt2011

This is me, my mom and my 92 year old aunt.  My real life name is Shari


----------



## JustBeachy

Great pics. I love family pics.


----------



## Relle

Shari, your 92 year old Aunt is doing well for her age.


----------



## newbie

Doing well? I know 65 year old people who look older than she! I also love seeing the family resemblance in you three. 

Splendor, your kids are cute as buttons. I love how happy you all look.


----------



## shunt2011

My aunt still has more energy and spunk than me and a lot of people I know.  My mom is 77.  I can only hope I have their energy when I'm their age because I don't even have it now.   

What great pictures.  It's nice putting faces to the names.  Beautiful people.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

This is The Admirable Lady and me. We don't always wear this, by the way - it was the wedding of my sister-in-law and she wore traditional Austrian dress for our wedding so we repayed the favour. 

Of course, I was dying to buy Liederhosen anyway!

Eta I love the pictures of you all. But in particular I was thinking "look! It's actually DeeAnna!"


----------



## Susie

And gosh, you look JUST like I imagined!(Minus the Liederhosen, of course!)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I still can't get over the fact that Susie imagines me minus my Liederhosen!


----------



## LBussy

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Susie imagines me minus my Liederhosen!


----------



## boyago

This whole time I have been abbreviating your name to "The Face" in my head and picturing you as sting from Quadrophenia and imagining you like this:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Just for you!


----------



## Susie

:facepalm:


----------



## boyago

Well that's pretty much right on.


----------



## Luckyone80

This is me ;-)


----------



## DeeAnna

Gent -- I love the use of a picture frame to frame the picture! When I was a kid, we lived in a very, very conservative Dutch town (Orange City, Iowa). I learned to dance in wooden shoes and wear traditional dress for the town's yearly "Tulip Time" celebration in May. Your Admirable Lady's dress is lovely and would fit right into that festival.

To all -- It's lovely to meet all who have shared here and put a face to a name. Neat!


----------



## marilynmac

My brother took this picture of me yesterday.   Over the Loveland Pass, CO at 12,000 ft. yipee!


----------



## Ellacho

Love your picture!!!


----------



## JustBeachy

Marilyn, I think I got frostbite in both my feet just looking at your picture. haha.


----------



## cmzaha

My granddaughter and I.


----------



## marilynmac

JustBeachy, I think I got sunburned just looking at YOUR pictures!


----------



## boyago

Here's me in one of the few photos I'm not making faces with my kid.


----------



## MarisaJensen

First Picture Early 2014 
Second Picture Summer Sunset with Hubby 2014
Third Picture end of Summer 2014


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

boyago said:


> Here's me in one of the few photos I'm not making faces with my kid.




Love the flat cap! I have a few myself


----------



## Lindy

This is me from a show last year....


----------



## TVivian

This is me with my 4 wonderful kids and with the love of my life a few days ago at a Christmas party. 

So nice putting faces to names


----------



## shaan

Oh wow! What a great thread idea! So nice to actually see you all.


----------



## KristaY

I love seeing all the beautiful faces! Thank you everyone for sharing these great moments.  This is a pic of me and my family at our nephew's wedding. It was a 1920's theme and took place at the Hotel Congress in Tucson which was built in 1919. John Dillinger was captured there in 1934. They've done a great job of restoring it to it's original beauty and much of it's décor and architecture are still in place from it's construction 95 years ago. All guests were encouraged to wear period dress which was a blast. The bride wore her grandmother's wedding gown and the groom wore his military uniform. This pic is my oldest son, hubby, daughter, middle son and me!


----------



## shaan

Hey! Its me.


----------



## PinkCupcake

I'm Laurie. Am I really the only lesbian here? Here's a picture from this summer, just after I married my partner of 16 years. My lovely partner Lea is on the right, I'm in the middle, and on the left is our dear friend Ann. I'm a baker/pastry chef, living with 2 devilish cats and one elderly gentleman dog. I like to say, it's not a big life, but it sure is a good life.


----------



## DeeAnna

Congrats on your marriage, PinkCupcake! I wish you and Lea many more years of happiness together.

I'd say we have a pretty good blend of all kinds of folks in this group.


----------



## jules92207

Such a great group! So glad you are all here.


----------



## CaraBou

PinkCupcake said:


> I'm Laurie. Am I really the only lesbian here? Here's a picture from this summer, just after I married my partner of 16 years.



Great seeing you Cupcake, and Shaan too!  I am not lesbian but almost ought to be for all of my close friends who are   I am one of the few atheists here I think, but if any of this really matters in making or keeping friendship (or soapship, lol), I'm fine without them.  My mama always said "it takes all kinds to make the world go around," and with me, it stuck.


----------



## LBussy

I thought I'd include a picture of those who have inspired me as well:







Brother, sister in law, sister, neice, wife, me, daughter, nephew, father, mother.

My father is the person who inspires me to create ... this is why my "brand" is Silver Fox.  That was his nickname and ironically I am earning that own moniker more often than not these days.


----------



## CaraBou

I see nothing impolite or promoting intolerance in any post above yours, LBussy.  Instead, I see respect, diversity, and sharing that directly address the OPs original question of 


jenneelk said:


> How much diversity do we have in this soaping/crafting forum?



However, I do see some potential value in what you are requesting. In the interest of keeping the original intent of this thread on track and without debate, I created a new thread for the sidetrack at http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=484793#post484793 

Please, everyone, continue to post your smiling faces in this truly amazing thread, and take the other discussion to the new thread.  The original thread here is a wonderful tool for deepening our sense of community within this forum.


----------



## clairissa

Hello Everyone, it is so nice to meet you all.   This pic is a few years old but the only one I could find.  It is my daughter and I.

I make a living owning a couple of small restaurants in my area with my partner and husband.  The restaurant world is definitely challenging.  To relieve some stress, I started Metalsmithing about 7 years ago which is my passion.  And then came soap.  Which has taken every spare moment of my time learning and playing and creating and has now become an addiction.   Who knew... I LOVE Soap!   I have only been making soap for a little of a year and plan on being able to merge my two creative outlets into a small business some day and leave my hellacious restaurant life forever.  Amen.    LOL   
I love this forum because I feel that we all speak the same language, since no one else around me seems to know what I am talking about.


----------



## LBussy

I can see where metalsmithing might give you an appreciation for soap!  Welcome and thanks for sharing a pic of those two lovely ladies!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

clairissa said:


> It is my daughter and I.
> .



Wow,You really didn't need to say that!  She looks just like her beautiful mom!


----------



## clairissa

Pepsi Girl said:


> Wow,You really didn't need to say that!  She looks just like her beautiful mom!



Awww!  Thanks Pepsi Girl.


----------



## Sonya-m

Hi everyone. I'm Sonya (did my username give that away?). I'm in the UK and started soaping 2 months ago. Here's me on my wedding day (last September):




And me and my new hubby:




My other passion is cake making/decorating. I made my own wedding cake:




I'm really enjoying learning all I can about soap making - this forum has been an amazing source of information from people always willing to help. 

I work as an accountant for a wind farm installation/subsea cable laying company - I'm currently studying to become a chartered accountant so soap making is my way to switch off. 

I don't have any children but my husband has a daughter from a previous relationship so I see her as my child - I've been in her life since she was 1.5, she's 8 now.


----------



## jules92207

Hi Sonya! Beautiful pictures! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Susie

Beautiful gown, cake, bride!  Glad you are here!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Lovely pictures. 

Did you use a mix for the cake? Because that is cheating, you know. ((Runs and hides))


----------



## Sonya-m

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> Did you use a mix for the cake? Because that is cheating, you know. ((Runs and hides))




how could you think such a thing! . Nope, all my own work!


----------



## LBussy

Welcome Sonya and congratulations on your wedding.   Craig is pulling your chain a bit.   There's a thread here that has a life of its own and cake mix is related.


----------



## Khanjari

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> Did you use a mix for the cake? Because that is cheating, you know. ((Runs and hides))



She would have known about the cake mix and making soap!!!!! But that has been in conversation on this forum so is fresh in the mind and with the wedding cake picture, I think you just couldn't stop yourself! !!!

Sonya,  he is just trying to be funny   welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Aye, sorry Sonja - t'was a reference to making-decorating discussions, one of which is ongoing.


----------



## Sonya-m

I figured he was joking but didn't know about the ongoing conversation - I will hunt it out


----------



## kchaystack

*Upping the XY quotient...*

Here I am.  The name is James.  I am really looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## LBussy

Welcome KC .. .you in KC?  I live in Liberty.


----------



## kchaystack

LBussy said:


> Welcome KC .. .you in KC?  I live in Liberty.



I used to live there.  I moved to MI about 2.5 years ago for a new job.  :/


----------



## Khanjari

Sonya-m said:


> I figured he was joking but didn't know about the ongoing conversation - I will hunt it out



It is in the Melt and Pour section. But yes, pictures are beautiful and so are you are your cake


----------



## Sonya-m

This is me


----------



## Saponista

Me and my husband on holiday last year.


----------



## handavaka

T'is me!  Hello, from California!


----------



## jules92207

Another Californian! Yea! 

Beautiful picture.


----------



## handavaka

jules92207 Nice to see another Californian here! Thank you!


----------



## ngian

Hello to everyone here in this thread! Well this is me 8 months ago... the dark side of me!

:wave:


----------



## gigisiguenza

What a lovely thread  How nice to see everyone and connect faces with names. I'm not big on selfies so I don't have many pics of me, but here's a couple I dug up that friends snapped fairly recently at work.... I feel like I live at work sometimes considering most snaps of me seem to be taken there LOL

St. Pattys day slinging beer and goofiness 



Me quasi normal LOL


----------



## Deedles

I don't have many pics of me, I'm usually the one taking them. This is about a year ago.


----------



## TeresaT

This is a couple of years old, but I look pretty much the same.  (A few more wrinkles around the eyes.)


----------



## amd

I'm Sherry and this is me and my mini me (The Diva); The Duder; and one of just me not looking like I'm from space.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Everyone looks really awesome to be honest  so many great people

Most of my pictures are taken for costuming stuff so ah.. I look a bit strange


----------



## Stacyspy

Here I am...


----------



## Khanjari

TheDragonGirl said:


> Everyone looks really awesome to be honest  so many great people
> 
> Most of my pictures are taken for costuming stuff so ah.. I look a bit strange



A bit strange? ??? Just kidding! !!


----------



## kumudini

wow, so glad I found this thread today. thank you ngian for the bump. it really is nice to put faces to a lot of familiar names. I will have to find a picture of myself to post here.
OK, here I go!


----------



## TeresaT

AMD (Sherry) have you seen "Broadchurch" with David Tennant?  You remind me of the actress that plays the mom in that series.   (BTW: if you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it.  There are two seasons.  Brilliant writing and acting.)


----------



## biarine

Here I am, my name is Luzvi, 39 years of age from Philippines but living in UK


----------



## aprice522

I just found a picture of my middle child and I at the Baseball game field trip this spring--and uploaded it as my avatar.  Nice to see faces.    I have no real pretty soaps to be proud of yet, so I am my own avatar!


----------



## spenny92

Oh, I love this thread! It's so nice being able to put a face to the names of you lovely guys and girls who have given me lots of advice - you're real people!

I'm Sarah, here's a dreaded selfie and a photo of me looking way too happy about my sushi in Chicago - I worked at a summer camp there a few years ago. I'm 23 this month and I'm getting a little tired of people thinking I'm 17 - hah. I'm from Scotland and currently live in New Zealand with my camera-shy farmer boyfriend. -waves-


----------



## jules92207

Yea for new faces!!!


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps

This is the face behind Sozo Artisan Soaps  Nice to see faces with names!


----------



## kumudini

I went through the whole thread at least three times now, but could not find pictures of few people I wanted to see. I first thought I missed them somehow, that's why I went back. I understand that they may not be comfortable sharing, that's why I'm not naming names, but I sure hope they would post a picture so I can attach a face to these super helpful names.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Alright, this is me and my boyfriend after we both graduated from the university. I'm very fond of this picture.


----------



## TheDragonGirl

Khanjari said:


> A bit strange? ??? Just kidding! !!



 just a little


----------



## amd

TeresaT said:


> AMD (Sherry) have you seen "Broadchurch" with David Tennant?  You remind me of the actress that plays the mom in that series.   (BTW: if you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it.  There are two seasons.  Brilliant writing and acting.)



I have not! I will have to check this out.


----------



## Viore

Yay! faces to go with names! 

This first pic is from today, I  work at a school and the back-to-school staff meeting theme was  Superheroes. I dressed accordingly.

The second picture is from my  wedding day; I swear it's the most recent photo of me where I'm not in a  costume of some sort. That's my wife, Jen =) Oh! and my name is Leslie, you can call me Les.




http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## skayc1

this is me!


----------



## TeresaT

spenny92 said:


> Oh, I love this thread!
> 
> I'm 23 this month and I'm getting a little tired of people thinking I'm 17 - hah.



I love this thread, too!  Sarah, trust me, that whole looking younger thing is going to pay off in 20 years!  I always had the same problem, getting carded well into my 30's.  I'll be 50 in December and people tell me I look like I'm "only" 37 or 38.  I'll take it!  I figure at 90 I'll look 70, and won't that be grand.


----------



## Saponista

I have the same problem Teresa and Sarah. I had to emergency buy lye from the diy store yesterday and I was id'd at the self service checkout. I'm 32!

My mom also looks much younger than she is and people never believe her age.


----------



## Sonya-m

Love putting faces to names. Galaxy that is a fab picture


----------



## Sonya-m

Just thought I'd share this pic of me from a year ago today on my hen do - this was one of my forfeits!


----------



## jules92207

Too adorable Sonya!


----------



## BlackDog

Great thread!  Love seeing everyone's mugs 

Here's me on a recent trip to Oregon - I took a selfie with Zig Zag Falls.




http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kumudini

BlackDog said:


> Great thread!  Love seeing everyone's mugs
> 
> Here's me on a recent trip to Oregon - I took a selfie with Zig Zag Falls.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I could never get a decent looking selfie with my iPhone, always, always crooked, same with iPad.
> Loved your pic.


----------



## nogud247

I'm pretty new here but my name is Aaron. 
 that's me and the tiny human. 




LBussy said:


> Welcome KC .. .you in KC?  I live in Liberty.




We live in Blue Springs so not too far from you LBussy.


----------



## jblaney

This is me!  So awesome to see everyone's faces. 

 I don't usually wear a tiara, but everyone was wearing them at this fun party I went to.


----------



## shaan

jblaney, your hair looks beautiful!! Nice pic!


----------



## LBussy

There's never a wrong time for a tiara.


----------



## jiroband

LBussy said:


> There's never a wrong time for a tiara.



Hey, that's my line!


Since I'm already using my photo (from March 2015) as an avatar, here's me a few years ago at age 50 with my actual gray hair. . . plus a few extra pounds!

Love this thread -- it's great to see everyone!

Jim Anderson


----------



## Susie

There's nothing wrong with grey hair.  I earned mine, and I'm keeping it.


----------



## jules92207

Grey hair rocks!


----------



## Arthur Dent

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16097&stc=1&d=1440553707

This is me... along with a couple of new buddies we found in the yard today.  Actually there were 7, I could only hold 2 at a time.


----------



## not_ally

Arthur, are those little bitty snakes?  I might be panicking 

I like your face, though!


----------



## kumudini

You are so funny, B!


----------



## Arthur Dent

not_ally said:


> Arthur, are those little bitty snakes?  I might be panicking



Yes, we found a snake nest.  There were 12 hatched eggs, 7 little snakes.  These guys are harmless, nothing to panic over.
And thanks!


----------



## jblaney

I love snakes!   They are adorable!


----------



## OferaliO

First pic was taken a few weeks ago... my four babies.
Second pic is me being silly at sunset with my eldest.


----------



## OferaliO

I definitely didn't post those sideways. Sorry!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

Love putting faces with names! This is me, and Solomon's ear. I don't go many places without the bully. His mug can be seen over in the 'Show me your pets' thread. (Although I am always always always more than happy to show more of that guy, but right now I am a little miffed at him because he chewed the corners of a lot of my wooden soap molds while I was at work last night.)


----------



## annalee2003

Very new here, but here I am anyhow. 
Silly, spontaneous photo with the husband and the little wild child!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

It's really good to see the new faces.


----------



## traderbren

My profile pic is me, but it's hard to see me because of that big ol' catfish I'm holding. That was Mother's Day morning this year. I caught the only fish on our little family outing.

This is me modeling some seashell earrings my hubby made me from shells we collected on vacation this year:


----------



## whitewitchbeauty

Hi, it is nice to see who people are in this forum. I'm Jacqui, from Tacoma and Central Florida (I'm bicoastal) i have 2 kids, 7 & 21. I now live in Los Angeles. Nice to meet you guys n gals!


----------

